# hiiren rullan herkkyys

## sessio

onko mitään tapaa säätää hiiren rullan herkkyyttä (ts. nopeutta) X:ssä (xorg) ?

tämä uusi langaton hiirulainen skrollaa pirusti hitaammin kuin vanha rottani..

----------

## Flammie

Hiiren rullan herkkyyttä sinänsä on aika hankala säätää, koska hiiren rullaa käsitellään x:ssä vain kahtena erillisenä painikkeena. Jostain on mahdollista kyllä säätää rullan yhden "painalluksen" vaikutusta vaikkapa tuplaamalla rivien määrä, mutta herkyyttä tai edes kiihtyvyyttä ei tietääkseni ilman erillisiä vähemmän tunnettuja apuohjelmia saa? 

Tai sitten voi avata hiiren ja virittää sitä hilavitkutinta joka toimii rullan naksuttimena, se on hauskaa ja antoisaa puuhaa  :Wink: 

----------

## s4kk3

jos satut käyttää KDE:tä niin control centeristä saat muutettua sitä kuinka monta riviä se kerralla rullaa. Löydät sen

Laitteet > Hiiri > Lisäasetukset

----------

## Deranger

 *s4kk3 wrote:*   

> jos satut käyttää KDE:tä niin control centeristä saat muutettua sitä kuinka monta riviä se kerralla rullaa. Löydät sen
> 
> Laitteet > Hiiri > Lisäasetukset

 

Mites sama Openboxissa?  :Laughing:  Olisi se kyllä ihan mukava saada rulla rullaamaan aavistuksen nopeammin.

----------

## sessio

 *s4kk3 wrote:*   

> jos satut käyttää KDE:tä niin control centeristä saat muutettua sitä kuinka monta riviä se kerralla rullaa. Löydät sen
> 
> Laitteet > Hiiri > Lisäasetukset

 

juu, löysin tuon. vaikuttaa tosin vain konqueroriin yms. kde-softiin..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## s4kk3

Eiköhä sit pitäs säätää jotain sinne xorg.conffiin? Ite ei ole tarvinnut kajota noihin asetuksiin. Aina ollu sopivan nopea.

----------

## sessio

 *s4kk3 wrote:*   

> Eiköhä sit pitäs säätää jotain sinne xorg.conffiin? Ite ei ole tarvinnut kajota noihin asetuksiin. Aina ollu sopivan nopea.

 

kovasti olen etsinyt xorggiin tommoisia säätöjä mutta ei meinaa onnata   :Sad: 

tälläkin sivulla saa rullaa pyörittää 5-6 kertaa ympäri ennenkun pohjaan osuu.

ärsyttävä, muttei mitenkään fataali ongelma   :Wink: 

----------

## Flammie

 *sessio wrote:*   

> kovasti olen etsinyt xorggiin tommoisia säätöjä mutta ei meinaa onnata  
> 
> tälläkin sivulla saa rullaa pyörittää 5-6 kertaa ympäri ennenkun pohjaan osuu.
> 
> ärsyttävä, muttei mitenkään fataali ongelma  

 

Jos lähdetään liikkeelle selaimesta, niin kaikissa geckoissa taitaa olla

about:config, ja sieltä mousewheel.*

Operassa lienee jossain samanlainen vipu, vaan onhan se ohjelmakohtainen säätäminen pidemmän päälle mahdotonta.

Xorgiin ei muistaakseni taas suoraan ollut mitään konffivipua tuolle, mutta sen voi jollain näppäinkartoittimella ainakin kikkailla.

----------

## sessio

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jos lähdetään liikkeelle selaimesta, niin kaikissa geckoissa taitaa olla
> 
> about:config, ja sieltä mousewheel.*
> ...

 

oi, löytyi firefoxista moinen. täältähän voi jopa oikeasti säätää asioita.

selaimessahan tuo rulla lähinnä häiritsee, muissa ei ole niin justiinsa.

ff:n preferences-valikko on muuten mielestäni aika tönkkö ja sisältää mitättömästi säätöjä.

(mime-tyyppien säädöt ehkä heikoiten toteutettuna  :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------

